# .223 for small childs first deer rifle?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

looking to buy my yunguns a first deer rifle. Concerned about kick, mostly. Is a .223 a usable rifle for short distance deer hunting...that is under 75 yards? son is 5 and daughter is 7.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

a 223 is actually a good long range round. i have heard it to be accurate up to and over 200 yards. it is also an okay deer round. a 243 is a little better but also more kick.


----------



## albinodeerguy (Dec 11, 2008)

If you already have an extra rifle your child could use but you think it may kick too much, a cheaper option may be to put a muzzle brake on that rifle instead of purchasing new. My son shoots a 30-06 with a muzzle brake and he hasn't complained about the kick.

Whatever you decide, I want to thank you for investing in our hunting future by introducing hunting to your kids!


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

A .223 while legal in most states is way underpowered for a deer rifle. If the child can't tolerate the recoil of a .243, 30/30 or "managed recoil" loads in something like a 30-06 then the are just to young/small to be going.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Started mine out on a 6mm (a .243ish round).

Light-weight junior rifle, lite kick and fun (for Dad) to shoot.



My son graduated and stuck on a .308. It drops the hammer!



My daughter likes the 6mm. She's 13 now and has taken 4 deer so far.



As a do-over, I'd look for a .308 with managed recoil.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I'de say 243. I started hunting with a 243 Weatherby here in Texas. Great for the most deer in Texas and not too overpowering for a younger shooter. Also in TX you can rifle shoot turkey. 243 still leaves you some meat versus a 30-06!


----------



## jitterbug (Dec 8, 2008)

Managed-Recoil?



Half the recoil. Twice the Confidence.

For years, shooters have wished for and hand-loaders have attempted to create a lower recoil load ? usually by simply reducing the amount of gunpowder. The results did create less kick, but at the expense of bullet expansion and on-game performance. For many years, the gap between low recoil and effective hunting performance seemed an insurmountable one. That is, until now.



New Managed-Recoil Centerfire Ammunition delivers the trusted Remington® field proven hunting performance out to 200 yards with half the recoil. How? Through a specialized new bullet that was developed specifically to perform at these cartridge?s velocity levels. These bullets are optimized to provide 2x expansion with over 75% weight retention on shots inside of 50 yards and out to 200 yards. The end result is a high performance bullet optimized to provide the on-game results you've come to expect from Remington Ammunition with just half the felt recoil.



Managed-Recoil Applications

While the uses for Managed-Recoil centerfire ammunition are numerous, here are some of the more popular applications:



All Hunters: Most deer hunting shots are taken well within 200 yards, Managed-Recoil cartridges provide effective performance, with less than 1/2 the recoil. The result is less anticipation of recoil, better shot placement, and quicker scope recovery.



Recoil-Sensitive Hunters: For shooters that are unable to tolerate the recoil of a standard cartridge, Managed-Recoil Cartridges are the perfect solution. Effective performance with half the recoil.



Youth and Women: Managed-Recoil allows youth and women to practice and hunt effectively, with nearly the same point of aim as a standard cartridge at 100 yards. Best of all, they can use an existing gun without readjusting the scope.



Practice Makes Perfect: For hunters that target shoot to improve their performance, Managed-Recoil cartridges provide more time on the range, without the bruises to prove it. It offers great hunting performance at ranges out to 200 yards, and you can switch to full-power ammo without scope adjustment.





Home > Products > Ammunition > Centerfire > Managed-Recoil



Managed-Recoil?



Half the recoil. Twice the Confidence.

For years, shooters have wished for and hand-loaders have attempted to create a lower recoil load ? usually by simply reducing the amount of gunpowder. The results did create less kick, but at the expense of bullet expansion and on-game performance. For many years, the gap between low recoil and effective hunting performance seemed an insurmountable one. That is, until now.



New Managed-Recoil Centerfire Ammunition delivers the trusted Remington® field proven hunting performance out to 200 yards with half the recoil. How? Through a specialized new bullet that was developed specifically to perform at these cartridge?s velocity levels. These bullets are optimized to provide 2x expansion with over 75% weight retention on shots inside of 50 yards and out to 200 yards. The end result is a high performance bullet optimized to provide the on-game results you've come to expect from Remington Ammunition with just half the felt recoil.



Managed-Recoil Applications

While the uses for Managed-Recoil centerfire ammunition are numerous, here are some of the more popular applications:



All Hunters: Most deer hunting shots are taken well within 200 yards, Managed-Recoil cartridges provide effective performance, with less than 1/2 the recoil. The result is less anticipation of recoil, better shot placement, and quicker scope recovery.



Recoil-Sensitive Hunters: For shooters that are unable to tolerate the recoil of a standard cartridge, Managed-Recoil Cartridges are the perfect solution. Effective performance with half the recoil.



Youth and Women: Managed-Recoil allows youth and women to practice and hunt effectively, with nearly the same point of aim as a standard cartridge at 100 yards. Best of all, they can use an existing gun without readjusting the scope.



Practice Makes Perfect: For hunters that target shoot to improve their performance, Managed-Recoil cartridges provide more time on the range, without the bruises to prove it. It offers great hunting performance at ranges out to 200 yards, and you can switch to full-power ammo without scope adjustment.



Caliber Order No. Weight Grs. Bullet Style

Managed-Recoil?

260 Remington RL2601 140 Core-Lokt PSP

7mm-08 Remington RL7M081 140 Core-Lokt PSP

270 Win RL270W2 115 Core-Lokt PSP

7mm Remington Mag RL7MM4 140 Core-Lokt PSP

30-30 Win RL30301 125 Core-Lokt SP

30-06 Sprg RL30062 125 Core-Lokt PSP

308 Win RL308W1 125 Core-Lokt PSP


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

I would say a good all around starter gun is a .243 caliber rifle...it is what just about everyone I know has given totheir son and or daughter as a first gun. My son's was a remington model 700 youth .243 - yes although I am a Browning guy, he still got a Remington as his first rifle! LOL


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

223 is a fine round fer deer....If you would have asked me before I bought Logan 1, I would have said like a few others it is "underpowered". WRONG!!! Logan has shot 2 deer with his. 1 ran about 30 yards with a blood trail that Ray Charles could have seen...and the other dropped in its tracks! Folks don't understand that when a round goes through a chest cavity at 2800 FPS +++, the whole chest cavity turns into jello. I am trying to move Logan up this year now that he is bigger to my 7-08 then hopefully to my 270 that I was given as a child. If Logan doesn't have any sentimental value to the 223 after this season I'll probably sell it on here....

You remember where I live, so if you want to bring the other youngins out to shoot just hollar at me and you are more then welcome to bring em out...and if they are comfortable shooting you have an extended welcome fer the doe days next year to get them their 1st deer...I have a shooting house where you sat last year so it's a bit more child friendly!!!:letsdrink


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Bought my son his .243 when he was 8 and he has killed many deer with it. A buddy of mine bought his son one the same year and he has killed deerover 250 yrds with his.Like someone else said its also fun for dad to shoot. A .223 I would worry about losing deer and you dont want that.*


----------



## EDHIAR (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey i have a 243 i just did a trase for and my son loves it. he is 8 yrs old but a really little guy, it does kick him a little but he hasn`t complained about it.And the craziest thing i have ever heard anyone say is that a kid is too small or young to go hunting. I would be ashamed of posting garbage like that on here. My son has been hunting with me since he was able to walk, so dont let anyone discourage you from taking the kids with you.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

We have an old .223 single shot with a Nikon scope that all my nieces, nephews, son, daughter, etc..have shot deer with when they were young. The gun is extremely accurate and for us has a great track record. I cannot even remember losing a single deer with it.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Buy a .243 wonderful gun for all ages to shoot. Remington use to make a model 7 I think is what it is, I still have mine and use it when I walk through the woods. A 95 grain ballistic tip does some damage and very little recoil

wes


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *EDHIAR (12/16/2008)*Hey i have a 243 i just did a trase for and my son loves it. he is 8 yrs old but a really little guy, it does kick him a little but he hasn`t complained about it.And the craziest thing i have ever heard anyone say is that a kid is too small or young to go hunting. I would be ashamed of posting garbage like that on here. My son has been hunting with me since he was able to walk, so dont let anyone discourage you from taking the kids with you.


ithink he was prolly referring to kids carrying a gun. i wont say i agree with this but he has a point. if a kid cant take the recoil from a deer rifle he prolly doesnt need to shoot at deer with it. i mean, take em out shooting a .22 at cans and stuff but dont put them behind a rifle that they arent comfortable shooting. the fear of the recoil itself will make them have a good chance of messing up the shot. you may have taken your son when he was just barely walking but he wasnt carrying a rifle and shooting at deer. also i think he may be saying that if a child is that small that he cant handle the recoil of arifle made forchildren,he prolly isnt old enough to understand and be safe in the woods. just my .02


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I would be concerned that the 223 is too small a round also. What grain bullet does it shoot? I really don't like the 243 either because I have seen a lot of deer lost that I think a large round would have harvested but you can't start a kid on a 30-06. I got my son a 30-30 when he was little and it doesn't kick too bad and has good knockdown.I use it now when I slip around in thick areas.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

since you said out to 75 yrds - why not a .44mag carbine ? a marlin or ruger lever action or the ruger semi auto would have very little kick .


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

I BOUGHT A .223 HANDI RIFLE FOR MY SON AT AGE SIX HAD NO PROBLEM ,THE MAIN PROBLEM WITH LONG RANGE SHOTS IS THE SKILL LEVEL OF THE CHILD I KEPT HIM AROUND 60-70YARDS . I DID TAKE IT AND TRY IT ON A DOE AND SHE DROPPED IN HER TRACKS AT ABOUT 125YARDS SO THE RIFLE IS PLENTY CAPABLE FOR THE AVERAGE DER IN THE SOUTH 15OLB AND SMALLER . ONE MISTAKE I MADE WAS USEING HEAVY MATCH GRADE AMMO , 69 GRAIN HORNADY,THE TWIST RATE ON THESE GUNS ARE TO SLOW FOR THESE HEAVY BULLETS WENT TO A 55 GRAIN AND HAD NO PROBLEMS,AND SOME FRIENDS USED A40GRAIN VMAX AND HAD GREAT LUCK.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

I've seen many deer fall to a .223, however I bought my 7 year old and 9 year old N.E.F. single shot .243 youth models, one is a mini youth, and the other is a standard youth. My 7 year old weighs right at 50 pounds and can handle it fine. I think it is up to the kid, whether or not it scares him. A confident kid with practice can shoot it fine. Same with the .223, it's all about range time, getting the kid confident in his shot placement. A well placed shot is a deadly one. That is the ticket.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

You might take a good look at "jitterbugs" posting above.

The new "reduced recoil ammo" allows a youth to shoot common calibers with minimal recoil, and when they grow, you simply purchase a new box of ammo rather than having to purchase another long gun.

A great option.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Santa brought my kids a 7mm-08 for Christmas 2 years ago. My son was 6 and my daughter was 9. It does not have that much more recoil than a 243 and can stay with them a little longer. I trained my son with a .22 and a 3-9X40 scope on it. training him to "squeeze" the trigger rather than pull, to follow through with the shot, etc. The only time he has shot the rifle is at deer and he has yet to complain about the recoil because the adrenaline is flowing and all. He hit a 6 pt when he was 6, just about 2 inches too low on the front leg. Someone killed him 2 weeks later. I used that to teach him. He missed a doe with it. We have recently found out he has 20/70 vision in each eye :banghead. Others may disagree, but that is my .02.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *ButlerCoOwner (12/18/2008)*Santa brought my kids a 7mm-08 for Christmas 2 years ago. My son was 6 and my daughter was 9. It does not have that much more recoil than a 243 and can stay with them a little longer. I trained my son with a .22 and a 3-9X40 scope on it. training him to "squeeze" the trigger rather than pull, to follow through with the shot, etc. The only time he has shot the rifle is at deer and he has yet to complain about the recoil because the adrenaline is flowing and all. He hit a 6 pt when he was 6, just about 2 inches too low on the front leg. Someone killed him 2 weeks later. I used that to teach him. He missed a doe with it. We have recently found out he has 20/70 vision in each eye :banghead. Others may disagree, but that is my .02.


I didn't know know that I needed glasses until I started hunting at about age ten. I missed several deer and had a hell of a time learning to shoot before I realized my vision was getting weaker (if you are near sitted it gets worse as you grow taller).

I think a .243 is a better round for deer than the .223.


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

My fist deer rifle was a remington 700 in 6mm when I was 13...and I used it till I was 20!!! That gun is some kinda mean! I shoot a winchester 70 in 30-06 now just for the power and im a big kid now...but il still take the 700 out sometimes cause its so easy to shoot, no kick for the most part, and its a tack driver caliber out to 300 yards (as long as theres no wind). LOVE THE 6MM!!!



but i do think a .223 is a little on small side to be fair to my hairy buddys...


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would go with a nef 243 .


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i have a 223 abolt and have taken a 175 lbs hog at about 350 yards with a 75 grain bullet amazing accuracy at any range


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *EG94 (12/18/2008)*I would go with a nef 243 .


I would get a bolt action that weighs more and won't kick as much as that single shot. If you get something like a rem model 7 or 700you can buy a youth stock for it and as they grow get a full size stock for it....bet you could find a old wood one on ebay or something and have it cut to fit her. They make 7mm-08 and308 managed recoil ammo (remington ammo)now. You get 243 or less kick with 308 performance....Hole diameter. Though a many of deer have been killed with both a .243 and .223 shot placement is critical with both. A 308or 7mm08 gives you a lot more forgiveness in the shot placement department. If you look at the ballistics on the 308managed recoil and the 243 80gr hollow pt for the 1st 200yds they are very close.

The muzzle break idea up above is great. It will reduce recoil way more than going to a smaller caliber. Just make sure they can handle the noise. It will be much louder.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *Grassflatsfisher (12/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *EG94 (12/18/2008)*I would go with a nef 243 .
> ...


i agree, those NEF .243 kick like a son of a bitch. it dont bother me but if he is pondering the idea of a .233 for the "low recoil" idea, then that NEF aint gunna be the ticket. it is just too small and light of a gun. go with the remington model 700 or thr model 7which is the youth model of 700, which i currently have because it is light and easy to manuver in a small shooting house. it also fits my length of pull better.


----------



## droptine (Oct 16, 2008)

i bought a remington 243 for my boys. the 9 year old has killed 3 does and a8 point from 60 to 110 yards away. i ask him every time he has shot if he remembers the kick and he said he doesn't. my 8 year old just shot this last tues. afternoon at a doe but did not have it shouldered just right(i know it was my fought, wont happen again) and that crazy nikon jumped up there and bit him on the bridge of his nose. broke it. ol well he is fine and shot it wed. just to get it worked out.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Is a .223 too small ? No. Is a 300 mag. too big ? No. It all depends on the person/child. The most importantthing to consider with anyone is, are they comfortable and proficient with their firearm ? Any caliber that is legal to shoot deer with, will do a good job if a person makes good shot placement. Period. 

First and foremost, a child needs good ear protection. Loud report is as bad to a child as recoil is. Secondly, they need to be comfortable shooting said rifle as mentioned above. If there is no doubt about his/her ability, there should not be a problem.

Some people make up for poor marksmanship with too big of a gun. Others make up for their small caliber with excellent marksmanship.

My cousin's daughter (8yrs.old) has taken several nice bucks in the last 2 years. She shoots a minimum of 50 rounds every week. (they live in the country) Every deer she has taken, she has shot right in the eye.....with her .22 Hornet.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Dagwood (12/16/2008)* I really don't like the 243 either because I have seen a lot of deer lost that I think a large round would have harvested but you can't start a kid on a 30-06. I got my son a 30-30 when he was little and it doesn't kick too bad and has good knockdown.I use it now when I slip around in thick areas.


A .243 if a far superior round to a 30/30....more energy at the muzzle......shoots flatter.....More energy downrange.....more accurate.....the only thing a 30/30 can possibly do better than a 30/30 is push through thick brush but this is only marginal.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

A .223 is marginal for a deer round. No room for a less than perfect shot. A .243 is much better, doesn't kick much more. Sea-r-cy


----------

